# Weird, cute & beautiful photo contest!!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello riders!

I wanted to start a WEIRD, CUTE & BEAUTIFUL PHOTO CONTEST!!!

----------------------------

WEIRD:
Any photo *taken by you* of your horse or you & your horse that is:
-funny
-weird
-zany
-accidental

CUTE:
Any photo* taken by you* of your horse or you & your horse that is:
-sweet
-funny but cute
-lovable

BEAUTIFUL:
Any photo *taken by you* of your horse or you & your horse that is:
-breathtaking
-amazing
-pretty

----------------------------

RULES:
-It has to be* taken by you*
-*As many entries as you want* but a different post for each photo.

----------------------------

You guys get the point, I will pick a winner for each category *(LIKES WILL HELP!)*

----------------------------

*If anyone has any kind of idea for a prize reply down below *


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Weird: 
Cruiser | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Cute:
Horsecamp 2010 010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Beautiful:
picture ofdfsjaklfjsa | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

weird








got milk?? 








Cute
i know its not my horse but theyre soooo cute... obviously you dont have to justde it though























beautiful


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

~THIS CONTEST WILL END SUNDAY JAN. 15~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxnoreinsxx (Dec 20, 2011)

WEIRD:

















CUTE:



























BEAUTIFUL:


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Cute







Beautiful


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Last chance!! I'm going to bump this post up and leaving 2 more hours until I pick the winners!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

WEIRD WINNER: xxnoreinsxx









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

CUTE WINNER: roperchick









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL WINNER: justxride97









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who entered!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yay! my two little gay boys won!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Werid



















Cute










Beautiful


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

damm lol missed out xD


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Roperchick, I took a pic like that last night of my horse and my cousins horse doings the same thing hahah gotta love the gay horse's lolol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Redtree, cute horse's 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

